# Campagna



## Old Asudem (15 Luglio 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d4nO18VOVwA


----------



## Old Zyp (15 Luglio 2009)

una volta mi son fermato sulla statale rischiando di farmi prender sotto per salvare un cagnetto in preda alla disperazione, povera bestiolina, in preda al panico, si guardava attorno invano

mi sale una carogna che non vi dico ....


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Luglio 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> una volta mi son fermato sulla statale rischiando di farmi prender sotto per salvare un cagnetto in preda alla disperazione, povera bestiolina, in preda al panico, si guardava attorno invano
> 
> mi sale una carogna che non vi dico ....



dillo a me!
pare che solo al ponte di giugno  della festa della repubblica ne siano stati abbandonati 450!!

non ho parole ma auguro a sti bastardi tutto il male possibile!!


----------



## brugola (15 Luglio 2009)

io mi domando davvero come si fa a essere tanto pezzi di merda. non riuscirei mai più a dormire sapendo di aver abbandonato il mio animale e sapendo che dolore prova.
altro che multa, li sbattessero in galera questi stronzi forse ce ne sarebbero meno


----------



## Lettrice (15 Luglio 2009)

Al posto di spendere soldi in campagne per sensibilizzare chi mostra di non avere sensibilita'al riguardo, potrebbero investire tempo e denaro facendo controlli a tappeto su chi vende e compra cani... il cane deve essere registrato pena la multa... chi l'abbandona finisce in prigione.
Amen.

Inutile far presa sulla sensibilita'.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Al posto di spendere soldi in campagne per sensibilizzare chi mostra di non avere sensibilita'al riguardo, potrebbero investire tempo e denaro facendo controlli a tappeto su chi vende e compra cani... il cane deve essere registrato pena la multa... chi l'abbandona finisce in prigione.
> Amen.
> 
> Inutile far presa sulla sensibilita'.


Credo che sia difficile.
Immagino che la maggior parte dei cani abbandonati faccia prte di cucciolate nate in casa e date via frettolosamente

Ventiquattro anni fa in sardegna vidi lasciare un fagotto sulla spiaggia vicino a un campeggio da un ape con a bordo un uomo e un bambino.
In un primo momento pensai a spazzatura, poi, visto ilmovimento, a un neonto ...poi mi avvicinai e vidi una cucciolata di 4 cagnolini.
Uno fu subito adottato da una tizia del campeggio.
Gli altri me li portai al residence, li lavai accuratamente (erano sporchissimi e pieni, ma proprio pieni, di pulci!!!) e riuscii a farli adottare.
Ma fui veramente una "venditrice" eccezionale!
Però non so con quale consapevolezza furono adottati.


----------



## Lettrice (15 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Credo che sia difficile.
> Immagino che la maggior parte dei cani abbandonati faccia prte di cucciolate nate in casa e date via frettolosamente
> 
> Ventiquattro anni fa in sardegna vidi lasciare un fagotto sulla spiaggia vicino a un campeggio da un ape con a bordo un uomo e un bambino.
> ...


Persa non ci sara'mai un controllo al 100%, questo e'ovvio, ma tanti mettono annunci sul giornale possono iniziare da quelli.... intanto riduci il danno.

I cuccioli trovatii piuttosto che farli adottare cosi'si adottano via canile, dopo doverosi controlli su chi prende il cane.

Sono anni che si battono sul risveglio della coscienza e ancora qua siamo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Persa non ci sara'mai un controllo al 100%, questo e'ovvio, ma tanti mettono annunci sul giornale possono iniziare da quelli.... intanto riduci il danno.
> 
> I cuccioli trovatii piuttosto che farli adottare cosi'si adottano via canile, dopo doverosi controlli su chi prende il cane.
> 
> Sono anni che si battono sul risveglio della coscienza e ancora qua siamo


Non era facile trovare un canile (in provincia di arzachena)  e temevo li avrebbero soppressi...e dovevo partire dopo due giorni e mia figlia aveva sei mesi...


----------



## Lettrice (15 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non era facile trovare un canile (in provincia di arzachena)  e temevo li avrebbero soppressi...e dovevo partire dopo due giorni e mia figlia aveva sei mesi...


Persa non ti sto mica incolpando...


----------



## Old sperella (15 Luglio 2009)

Nei paesi dell'entroterra sardo il problema è grave , sopprimono ancora i cagnetti nell'acqua o li soffocano appena nati , abbandonarli è il meno .
E anche se vuoi salvarli e te li prendi poi non sai veramente a chi darli perchè i pochi canili sono strapieni .
Ci vorrebbero controlli serrati e pene molto severe , delle campagne se ne fregano .


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Nei paesi dell'entroterra sardo il problema è grave , sopprimono ancora i cagnetti nell'acqua o li soffocano appena nati , abbandonarli è il meno .
> E anche se vuoi salvarli e te li prendi poi non sai veramente a chi darli perchè i pochi canili sono strapieni .
> Ci vorrebbero controlli serrati e pene molto severe , delle campagne se ne fregano .


agli italiani importa solo del soldo.
Se dessero veramente multe come Dio comanda sono certa che il fenomeno rientrerebbe un po'.


----------



## Old Zyp (15 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Nei paesi dell'entroterra sardo il problema è grave , sopprimono ancora i cagnetti nell'acqua o li soffocano appena nati , abbandonarli è il meno .
> E anche se vuoi salvarli e te li prendi poi non sai veramente a chi darli perchè i pochi canili sono strapieni .
> Ci vorrebbero controlli serrati e pene molto severe , delle campagne se ne fregano .


 
non solo li purtroppo .... 

una cosa stride .... perchè tutti a parlar di canili e poi il beagle o i levriero italiano ce l'hanno in molti ? 

in canile ? uhmmmmm 

anche qui ipocrisia a go go

e poi il randagio è un business non da pco, e la ue finanzia, è un bel circolo vizioso che nessuno ha il reale interesse di bloccare


----------



## Old sperella (15 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> agli italiani importa solo del soldo.
> Se dessero veramente multe come Dio comanda sono certa che il fenomeno rientrerebbe un po'.


è vero .
ma qui , nei paesini sperduti ma anche nelle cittadine del centro non hanno proprio la cultura degli animali , li vedono come " bestie " per cui si fanno veramente pochi problemi .
Ho fatto un lavoro che mi ha portata a girare in lungo e in largo l'isola , ne ho viste di ogni . Addirittura una volta in pieno centro di un attuale capoluogo di provincia mi hanno cazziata male perchè ho dato da mangiare ad un cane moribondo che aveva la rogna . 
Per non parlare delle volpi usate come segnale tra cacciatori .


----------



## Old sperella (15 Luglio 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> non solo li purtroppo ....
> 
> una cosa stride .... perchè tutti a parlar di canili e poi il beagle o i levriero italiano ce l'hanno in molti ?
> 
> ...


Ehhh anche i canili hanno i loro bei introiti e i loro interessi . Ci sono quelli che hanno addirittura convenzioni con i comuni e percepiscono anche un tot a cane ospite e si crea un pò di mafietta anche in questa che sembrerebbe invece una buona cosa .


----------



## Old Zyp (15 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> è vero .
> ma qui , nei paesini sperduti ma anche nelle cittadine del centro non hanno proprio la cultura degli animali , li vedono come " bestie " per cui si fanno veramente pochi problemi .
> Ho fatto un lavoro che mi ha portata a girare in lungo e in largo l'isola , ne ho viste di ogni . Addirittura una volta in pieno centro di un attuale capoluogo di provincia mi hanno cazziata male perchè ho dato da mangiare ad un cane moribondo che aveva la rogna .
> Per non parlare delle volpi usate come segnale tra cacciatori .


 
che ? sarebbe ?


----------



## Old sperella (15 Luglio 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> che ? sarebbe ?


le impiccano e te le vedi lì appese nelle strade secondarie o nelle panoramiche .
la prima volta stavo per svenire .


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Ehhh anche i canili hanno i loro bei introiti e i loro interessi . Ci sono quelli che hanno addirittura convenzioni con i comuni e percepiscono anche un tot a cane ospite e si crea un pò di mafietta anche in questa che sembrerebbe invece una buona cosa .


sai quanti ne chiudono che beccao i soldi e tengono i cani di merda???


Zyp, anche tu c'hai ragione.
Io non ho mai comprato un cane in vita mia ma vedo in giro parecchi cani di razza


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Persa non ti sto mica incolpando...


 Sono io che ci penso ancora (e in ogni caso saranno morti di vecchiaia...) ma al momento è stato il massimo che ho potuto fare... tenendo conto che io assolutamente non voglio animali in casa.
Rido ancora, però, pensando a una famiglia che ne aveva preso uno e che al pensiero se potevano avere pulci si erano risposti che "in sardegna non ci sono pulci!" (confondendosi con le vipere...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )   mentre prima che li pulissi erano pieni!!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (18 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non era facile trovare un canile (in provincia di arzachena) e temevo li avrebbero soppressi...e dovevo partire dopo due giorni e mia figlia aveva sei mesi...


Campeggio Isuledda a Cannigione?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ci son stato nel 1980...vuoi vedere che ci siam mancati per poco?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Luglio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Campeggio Isuledda a Cannigione?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Io non ero in campeggio, ero sulla spiaggia di un campeggio a capo d'orso ...però soggiornavo proprio a cannigione ...al tanca manna nell'85


----------



## Old megliosola (18 Luglio 2009)

scusate, ma di cosa vi meravigliate...certi abbandonano i bambini e non c'è sensibilità che tenga, come potete pensare possano trattare gli animali


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Luglio 2009)

Soprattutto io vedo (tra le famiglie dei miei alunni, ad esempio) un'incredibile leggerezza nel prendere gli animali senza tener alcun conto delle condizioni familiari che possono non consentire di tenerli decentemente.


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Soprattutto io vedo (tra le famiglie dei miei alunni) un'incredibile leggerezza nel prendere gli animali senza tener alcun conto delle condizioni familiari che possono non consentire di tenerli decentemente.



è una cosa indecente e da' l' idea di come educhino al rispetto e all'impegno i figli


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> è una cosa indecente e da' l' idea di come educhino al rispetto e all'impegno i figli


Ma rientra nel dare "cose" ai figli per accontentarli e non sapere dire di no, mai.


----------



## Old sperella (18 Luglio 2009)

OT : Pan di zucchero , va bene l'acqua ossigenata per disinfettare ( zampa cane )vero ?


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> OT : Pan di zucchero , va bene l'acqua ossigenata per disinfettare ( zampa cane )vero ?


direi di si prugnetta.
ma attenta che non se la lecchi subito!
che si è fatto??


----------



## Old sperella (18 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> direi di si prugnetta.
> ma attenta che non se la lecchi subito!
> che si è fatto??


forasacchi in mezzo a due dita  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 , ha un bel bozzo gonfio .


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> forasacchi in mezzo a due dita
> 
> 
> 
> ...


che è forasacchi??
ma è una ferita aperta? disinfettala e puliscigliela bene.
se no basta un po' di ghiaccio se riesci a tenerglielo su un po'


----------



## Old sperella (18 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> che è forasacchi??
> ma è una ferita aperta? disinfettala e puliscigliela bene.
> se no basta un po' di ghiaccio se riesci a tenerglielo su un po'


la spinetta secca ... quella a punta  

	
	
		
		
	


	




ha il bozzo non sanguina . 
se gli metto ghiaccio mi sbrana la mano


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> la spinetta secca ... quella a punta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma la spinetta è uscita??se no rischi un 'infezione!


----------



## Old sperella (18 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma la spinetta è uscita??se no rischi un 'infezione!


non ne ho idea . non si fa toccare , è incazzoso ( come la mamma  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ) . lunedì se è ancora così vedo se è il caso di portarlo dal vet . domani non devo andare


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> non ne ho idea . non si fa toccare , è incazzoso ( come la mamma
> 
> 
> 
> ...


solitamente se la leccano loro e riescono a levarsela da soli.
Nel caso zoppicasse però mi sa che ti tocca portarcelo...

a differenza della mamma invece pilù è docilissimo 

	
	
		
		
	


	









stanotte alle 2 e alle 3 mi ha svegliato e sono dovuta scendere a portarlo giù che aveva la cagherella 

	
	
		
		
	


	





considera che a milano alle 2 c'era l'uragano jack


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> solitamente se la leccano loro e riescono a levarsela da soli.
> Nel caso zoppicasse però mi sa che ti tocca portarcelo...
> 
> a differenza della mamma invece pilù è docilissimo
> ...


Per chi altro saresti uscita?


----------



## Old sperella (18 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> solitamente se la leccano loro e riescono a levarsela da soli.
> Nel caso zoppicasse però mi sa che ti tocca portarcelo...
> 
> a differenza della mamma invece pilù è docilissimo
> ...


certo che se vedo che peggiora lo porto , porello  

	
	
		
		
	


	





però , mica da tutti i cani avvisare e non scagazzare in casa eh


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> certo che se vedo che peggiora lo porto , porello
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i miei l'han sempre fatto! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








è bravissimo!
io oramai capisco quando deve perchè sbanfa e si piazza davanti alla porta di casa. (non è che ci voglia einstein per capirlo) 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma stanotte mi si è messo ai piedi del letto e mi ha abbaiato piano .

E' veramente bravo 

	
	
		
		
	


	









alla seconda volta gli ho detto: pilù eccheccazzo! caga in salotto che non ho voglia! poi non ce l'ho fatta e sono scesa


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Per chi altro saresti uscita?


secondo te?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> secondo te?


 Io uscivo di notte per la buonanima quando aveva mal di stomaco...


----------



## Old sperella (18 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> i miei l'han sempre fatto!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


meno male che non ti ha ascoltata


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io uscivo di notte per la buonanima quando aveva mal di stomaco...





















era meglio abbatterlo


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> meno male che non ti ha ascoltata


si ma sai che palle alzarsi, vestirsi e scendere durante il diluvio??
poi mi fa incazzare che dopo che ha fatto mi guarda tutto contento e tira per andare a cazzeggiare


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> era meglio abbatterlo


----------



## Old sperella (18 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io uscivo di notte per la buonanima quando aveva mal di stomaco...


poi da un certo punto in poi ti sei concentrata perchè gli venisse ogni giorno


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


>


l'hai prontamente sostituito con un cane?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> poi da un certo punto in poi ti sei concentrata perchè gli venisse ogni giorno


Spero gli regalino funghi...


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> poi da un certo punto in poi ti sei concentrata perchè gli venisse ogni giorno
















persichè mi fa morire quando lo chiama la buonanima 

	
	
		
		
	


	













ma buona de che?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> l'hai prontamente sostituito con un cane?








  neanche un cane voglio più...


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Spero gli regalino funghi...


----------



## Old sperella (18 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> persichè mi fa morire quando lo chiama la buonanima
> 
> 
> 
> ...


anche a me  

	
	
		
		
	


	








   ormai ne parla come fosse morto davvero


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> neanche un cane voglio più...


il cane è fedele e ti fa una gran compagnia


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> persichè mi fa morire quando lo chiama la buonanima
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Si dice sempre dei defunti ...


----------



## Old sperella (18 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Spero gli regalino funghi...


se vuoi potrei andare a cercarli per lui , non sono proprio bravissima a riconoscerli


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> se vuoi potrei andare a cercarli per lui , non sono proprio bravissima a riconoscerli


anch'io!! solo solo che quelli rossi con le macchie bianche sono velenosi.
Un cestino basta ,persichè?


----------



## Old sperella (18 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> anch'io!! solo solo che quelli rossi con le macchie bianche sono velenosi.
> Un cestino basta ,persichè?


basterebbe uno , ma noi siamo generose


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> basterebbe uno , ma noi siamo generose


giustissimo!
prevenire è meglio che curare


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> se vuoi potrei andare a cercarli per lui , non sono proprio bravissima a riconoscerli





Asudem ha detto:


> anch'io!! solo solo che quelli rossi con le macchie bianche sono velenosi.
> Un cestino basta ,persichè?


 Vanno bene anche quelli buoni ...figurati quelli a pallini... 

	
	
		
		
	


	










Però ...vili non si uccide un uomo morto..


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Vanno bene anche quelli buoni ...figurati quelli a pallini...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


è solo per essere sicure!


----------



## Old sperella (18 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Però ...vili non si uccide un uomo morto..


lo vogliamo solo pungolare un pò con un bastoncino , giusto per essere sicure


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Luglio 2009)

Vi amo!


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> è solo per essere sicure!





sperella ha detto:


> lo vogliamo solo pungolare un pò con un bastoncino , giusto per essere sicure












una raza una faza!


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Vi amo!

















io vado raga!!

Buona notte!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> una raza una faza!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io vado raga!!
> 
> Buona notte!


 Buonanotte!!


----------



## Old sperella (18 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io vado raga!!
> 
> Buona notte!


notte bella


----------



## Amoremio (19 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Vanno bene anche quelli buoni ...figurati quelli a pallini...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


perchè no?

se è lui che l'ha voluto, si dimostra di aver a cuore i suoi desideri






















vi avanza un cestino di amanita falloide?
chè anche il noma c'avrà il suo bel perchè ...


----------

